# MicroSD adopts NVMe standard.



## Chaitanya (Feb 25, 2019)

https://www.techpowerup.com/252999/...-to-become-the-fastest-mobile-removable-media


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 25, 2019)

But, does speed still drop by a huge factor after a high level formatting of a SD card because a block erase must first be done to clear the contents of a memory block before writing to it? 

I seem to recall that it has to do with the difference in how housekeeping of data on the card is done by the controllers on SD versus CF cards. Perhaps, someone has a technical information. SD cards do have a command which low level formats the entire card very quickly, but does not physically write 1's or 0's to each memory cell, it just makes them appear that way and recovery software will not work, but experts may still use a custom controller to read out the values in the cells, making sense of them is much more difficult.


----------

